# Some Games Worth Playing...



## Cyrex Wingblade (Jan 24, 2005)

I tried to figure out where would be the best forum to post this, as it's basically an ad trying to get people to join RPGs, but I couldn't find a specifically 'ad-related' area, so... here goes. My signature also advertizes this, but... well, I've never followed a signature link myself, so I decided to give this a whirl.

Blue's Club:

Friendly people, games based on Legend of Dragoon, Beast Wars, Vampire the Masquerade, and some originals (including one I run, Catacombs, which handles anything from aliens to paladins)

Chat and play, new-comers *always* welcome.

The addy: http://p205.ezboard.com/bbluesclub

New posters will help rejuvenate these games. We've already had to shut down two really good ones just because there weren't enough posters who could update often enough.

And if I put this in the wrong spot, my apologies, by all means move it to the right location.


----------



## a|one (Feb 10, 2005)

Arcanum


----------

